# Painting trailer wheels



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I had a pot hole grab my right trailer wheel awhile back and i have had mismatching aluminum whells since. I have both white and black paint but wondered if I paint them black will the wheels heat up more on long trips than white. Or am I over thinking


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I think you're over thinking it. My wheels are black on and on the trip to the keys and they weren't even warm when I would stop for gas. I kept touching because I was freaking out about such a long trip and the bearings.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I think you're over thinking it. My wheels are black on and on the trip to the keys and they weren't even warm when I would stop for gas. I kept touching because I was freaking out about such a long trip and the bearings.


I do the same thing every time I stop for gas I feel the bearings. I like black better than white so that's what I am going with


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've always painted my wheels black and never had any issues.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

paint it black said:


> I've always painted my wheels black and never had any issues.





paint it black said:


> I've always painted my wheels black and never had any issues.


Thanks I have some black 2 part epoxy. Steel wool the wheels, clean, paint


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

View attachment 6111
Do it.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Go buy the silver can industrial strength rustoleum. Good and strong and dry to the touch in 15 mins.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Go buy the silver can industrial strength rustoleum. Good and strong and dry to the touch in 15 mins.


I have some Goop 2 part epoxy in black that I plan to use. Should I put a little graphite in it or not

I don't have black fenders but I am sure it will look better


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I will be painting the wheels on my new trailer. I'll post pics of the process.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

paint it black said:


> I will be painting the wheels on my new trailer. I'll post pics of the process.


What are you going to use to paint your wheels. I sprayed the inside of one wheel today and used a 2X Rustoleum Black I had and it was so easy it makes me wonder what else I could use rather than trying to mix epoxy


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've always just used Rustoleum. but the wheels on my new trailer are aluminum mag wheels. So I might just use plastidip so I can always remove it, or I may actually paint them with automotive paint or AwlGrip.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

paint it black said:


> I've always just used Rustoleum. but the wheels on my new trailer are aluminum mag wheels. So I might just use plastidip so I can always remove it, or I may actually paint them with automotive paint or AwlGrip.


Mine are aluminum mags also so ill go look at engine paint or the silver can of Rustoleum


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would assume. Invest issue would be the mags clear coat starting to peel. Your paint is only as good as your foundation. So have a good prep with acetone or something to clean all the dirt off the wheels lightly sand rough areas first if need be then make sure it's all clean and dry, tape off your tires and paint both sides. 

Worst case scenario a bad spot shows up and you can take the wheel off, prep and repaint. It'll work out good.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So I painted the inside of the wheel with 2x rustoleum yesterday. Used some gray professional for second coat and it ate the first coat. So I wiped it off and flipped the wheel and painted the front side with Rustoleum Engine paint after cleaning with acetone
Pictures coming after I finish both wheels


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Try rustoleum hammered but prep first by cleaning with degreaser and then a wipe down with denatured alcohol or acetone. Then precoat with self etching primer(spray can is ok). Trust me I'm a aluminium boat guy I know my spray paint.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Also spray can truck bed liner by rustoleum is good and tuff but doesn't look as good as the hammered.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I painted over my 2x primer with cold galvanized coating that blistered. I have no idea what that is


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

this is what I started with the wheel the right does not match the other cause it is not shiny and rough










Now done I painted the spare to match, it was a Walmart white wheel, I also painted all the spare mounting hardware, it had some rust on it

Thanks to everyone who helped in this monumental task

Now I need to start with the trailer clean-up


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks good! Glad it went smooth!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I cleaned both wheels with soap and water after steel wooling. Then wiped it with Acetone Then painted with Rustoleum Engine Paint


----------

